# Mantis eats goldfish



## OGIGA

My orchid didn't want to eat a goldfish today so I let another mantis have it.

This is one hungry mantis.








































































This must be some gland that doesn't taste very good.


----------



## Asa

:lol: Nice pictures, heh heh.


----------



## robo mantis

man i thought it was fat to start out lol


----------



## Asa

Yeah, you're right.


----------



## OGIGA

> man i thought it was fat to start out lol


I thought so too, but it might be just air... or eggs. I haven't fed her much for the past week.


----------



## robo mantis

probably eggs


----------



## hibiscusmile

:shock: Good Lord, don't fall asleep while taking her pics!


----------



## OGIGA

What do you mean?


----------



## hibiscusmile

She could eat that fish, you could be in danger too


----------



## OGIGA

Oh haha. I think I really need to be careful of my orchid. She's always trying to attack my fingers.  

And she had a gold fish yesterday too.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

was the fish still alive when the mantid got it?


----------



## Asa

Show the fish flopping around, then the mantis come up and eat it.


----------



## AFK

did the mantis catch the fish out of the water or is that just a drinking bowl?


----------



## OGIGA

I put the fish in some shallow water so that it can still swim around and the mantis is able to reach it. Yes, it was alive, but not flopping around that much. I have a video that I can post up when I'm not so busy.


----------



## yen_saw

Shockin!! :shock: no bone left behind either... next time you can throw a bone and name your mantis Fido


----------



## OGIGA

I named this mantis Zulu.


----------



## robo mantis

Lol


----------



## OGIGA

What? Funny name?


----------



## Butterfly

WOW, That Mantid looks ready to burst lol.

I'd have never thought to have offered my bugs a goldfish.


----------



## robo mantis

> What? Funny name?


yes funny name its a little bit of an inside joke.


----------



## Asa

> I named this mantis Zulu.


 :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

> What? Funny name?
> 
> 
> 
> yes funny name its a little bit of an inside joke.
Click to expand...

What? Want to let me in on this?


----------



## Asa

Where'd you get the goldfish?


----------



## OGIGA

> Where'd you get the goldfish?


PetCo. 10 cents each... plus tax.


----------



## Asa

I'm so gonna try that.


----------



## Rob Byatt

Moderators ?


----------



## Ian

Oh dear...


----------

